# Spiced Plum - First Tutorial using Nocturnelle and Sketch



## lil5nikki (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the first Look I'm trying out to see how it goes, I posted it on my website first and then decided to post it here because I don't have many viewers on my site so I'll get more feedback here. 
Heres the list of things I used and in the order I used them.

*Eyes:*
All Over on the browbone and lid - MAC Paints Bare Canvas
On Lid, crease and above crease - Nars Swing
On Outer Corner, Crease - MAC Eyeshadow Sketch
On Lid - MAC Eyeshadow Nocturnelle
Inner Corner up to inner browbone - MAC Eyeshadow Goldmine
Inner corner into middle of lid - MAC Eyeshadow Amber Lights
Highlighter - MAC Eyeshadow Ricepaper Use this to blend the purple colors. 
Bottom Lash Line - MAC Nocturnelle
Lash Waterline - MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Lashes- Le 2 Guerlain Mascara Butterfly Sparkle (Black Side Only)

*Face:*
Hope In a Jar Moisturizer
Make Up For Ever HD Primer (Clear)
Make Up For Ever No.1 Camouflage Cream Palette (Concealer)
Make Up For Ever HD Foundation 117

MAC Powder Blush:
Plum Du Bois for Contour 
Blooming
Fleur Power lightly over blooming
Honour as highlight on lightly top of cheeks

*Lips:*
MAC Lipliner-   Subculture
MAC Lipstick-   Please Me
MAC Lipglass-    Florabundance
MAC Dazzleglass- Baby Sparks

You can kinda see what LashBlast waterproof did to my eyelashes in the middle its a little spacey in there.


















I put half of my face with the complete finished look because number one my hair is reallllly bad I'm about to wash it riggggggggght now and number two I never finished the other side.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 22, 2009)

Mmmm this is gorgeous, lovely colours!!


----------



## shinr1 (Jan 22, 2009)

you did a really good job!!


----------



## jackeetm (Jan 22, 2009)

I love purples....they look great on you!  Great job!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 22, 2009)

Purples are my fav, you look great


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 22, 2009)

gorgeous on you!

*would this be better suited in the FOTD section?


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 22, 2009)

ooooh love this!!! so pretty


----------



## Azul (Jan 22, 2009)

*This is a lovely look, i do love Sketch.  Thank you, it looks great.*


----------



## ApplePeace (Mar 17, 2009)

wow love! this look im gonna try this once I buy the stuffies..for this look.


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 17, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

great colours!


----------



## dollypink (Mar 22, 2009)

nice look but where's the tutorial?


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 26, 2009)

lovely!


----------

